# Before installing Xfce



## kaege (Sep 2, 2010)

Before installing Xfce, I must install Xorg first, right?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 2, 2010)

kaege said:
			
		

> Before installing Xfce, I must install Xorg first, right?



Actually, xfce4 doesn't have xorg as a dependency*, and will install without xorg.  Of course, it needs xorg to be able to run.

*: A few xorg pieces will be pulled in as dependencies.  If you realize this after installing xfce, you can install the rest of xorg then.


----------

